# Thread killer or invisible poster? Come join in here!



## rainyday

Ever feel like posting in a thread is likely to be the kiss of death for that thread? Ever find yourself looking at threads hoping to see that someone went







to one of _your_ posts and instead find yourself disappointed that a bunch of other people have posted after you and no one has even commented on what you said? Do you ever just feel like everyone must have you set to ignore because your posts seem like they're invisible to others?

I can't be the only one, so come on in!


----------



## Dakota's Mom

Me! Me! Me! I feel that way all the time.

Kathi


----------



## rhiOrion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dakota's Mom* 
Me! Me! Me! I feel that way all the time.

Kathi




















But the big question is... who ends up killing this thread? They should get an award. But in order to award the award someone would have to comment, and then that first person wouldn't be the thread killer anymore. Thread killer is a thankless job.


----------



## rainyday

I'm laughing out loud at your comment rhiOrion!

I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way!

I'm sure there are more of us out there, right?


----------



## Alyantavid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dakota's Mom* 
Me! Me! Me! I feel that way all the time.

Oh man, me too!


----------



## momtoTnT

Me too! Glad I'm not alone


----------



## number572

huh, i really do kill threads


----------



## elvispupy

this is so me.


----------



## Bokonon

I'm a threadkiller all over the interwebz!


----------



## karika

I take it as a badge of accomplishment. it means the OP got the answers they needed. I mean that when I am the last post. the other part about not being quoted only bugs me when it is something I am passionate about. But, I am occasionally vindicated with a







so I live....


----------



## karika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainyday* 







I'm laughing out loud at your comment rhiOrion!

I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way!

I'm sure there are more of us out there, right?


----------



## Viola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainyday* 
Ever feel like posting in a thread is likely to be the kiss of death for that thread? Ever find yourself looking at threads hoping to see that someone went







to one of _your_ posts and instead find yourself disappointed that a bunch of other people have posted after you and no one has even commented on what you said? Do you ever just feel like everyone must have you set to ignore because your posts seem like they're invisible to others?

I can't be the only one, so come on in!

Yes, I've felt like this quite a bit. One time there was a thread, "Say something nice about the person above you". It was going along nicely, and then the person who posted after me basically asked for someone to say something nice about her, but she just ignored me completely. It was really dumb, but I was extremely hurt by that.


----------



## elvispupy

did we kill our own thread? lol


----------



## kittykat2481

Haha I will admit to scanning through to see if anyone quoted me lol. I thought I was so lame. Glad to know I'm not alone! lol


----------



## Grace and Granola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainyday* 
Ever feel like posting in a thread is likely to be the kiss of death for that thread? Ever find yourself looking at threads hoping to see that someone went







to one of _your_ posts and instead find yourself disappointed that a bunch of other people have posted after you and no one has even commented on what you said? Do you ever just feel like everyone must have you set to ignore because your posts seem like they're invisible to others?

I can't be the only one, so come on in!


----------



## Dmitrizmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainyday* 
Ever feel like posting in a thread is likely to be the kiss of death for that thread? Ever find yourself looking at threads hoping to see that someone went







to one of _your_ posts and instead find yourself disappointed that a bunch of other people have posted after you and no one has even commented on what you said? Do you ever just feel like everyone must have you set to ignore because your posts seem like they're invisible to others?

I can't be the only one, so come on in!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dakota's Mom* 
Me! Me! Me! I feel that way all the time.

Kathi











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola* 
Yes, I've felt like this quite a bit. One time there was a thread, "Say something nice about the person above you". It was going along nicely, and then the person who posted after me basically asked for someone to say something nice about her, but she just ignored me completely. It was really dumb, but I was extremely hurt by that.









That stinks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittykat2481* 
Haha I will admit to scanning through to see if anyone quoted me lol. I thought I was so lame. Glad to know I'm not alone! lol

Done this too..









Lately I just feel like the invisible poster.







and feel stupid for letting it bug me.


----------



## rhiOrion

is anybody else actually a little scared to post on this thread for fear of killing it?


----------



## Gal

ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bet I'm killing this thread as well.


----------



## Purple*Lotus

I intend to kill this thread.









Hmmmm.. now to sit and wait


----------



## Viola

I'll save you!


----------



## Purple*Lotus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *viola* 
i'll save you!

nooooooooooooooo!

Hey, I had that all caps, what is up with that?


----------



## Purple*Lotus

My work here is done. I have killed the thread


----------



## Gal

Nah you didn't, I did


----------



## Dmitrizmom

bwahahahahaha.... nope.


----------



## Freedom~Mama

Totally feel that way! Lol. I so know what you mean!


----------



## damona

oh man, i thought it was just me!


----------



## EviesMom

Yep, I've felt that way before. I tend to get paranoid and wonder if everybody has me on ignore...


----------



## NettleTea

I'll probably be the one who kills this thread because I do that quite frequently


----------



## MayLibertySprout

just couldn't let it happen "NettleTea" -- it'll probly be me


----------



## Dakota's Mom

Gee I wonder how many of us will post that "We" are the official thread killer of this thread before it really does die.

Kathi


----------



## MayLibertySprout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dakota's Mom* 
Gee I wonder how many of us will post that "We" are the official thread killer of this thread before it really does die.

Kathi











I know huh?


----------



## VroomieMama

I feel that way too sometimes. Sometimes I feel like a stupid woman making threads that no one want to respond to.


----------



## NettleTea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VroomieMama* 
Sometimes I feel like a stupid woman making threads that no one want to respond to.

I've been there. *sigh*


----------



## Italiamom

Oh gosh, I didn't know you could "ignore" someone. Hmmm. Maybe that explains it?


----------



## momtoTnT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VroomieMama* 
I feel that way too sometimes. Sometimes I feel like a stupid woman making threads that no one want to respond to.

Me too!


----------



## *jeanine*

Another invisi-poster here!


----------



## MayLibertySprout

Quote:


Originally Posted by **jeanine** 
Another invisi-poster here!









i see you!


----------



## *jeanine*

I should go back and edit it and turn the letters white.








See? Now I'm truly an invisi-poster!


----------



## Beauchamp

Die thread. Die. I am here.

The worst is when you start a new thread and get a hundred views...with NO responses.


----------



## Baby~Braatens~Mama

I feel this way too... worse is when I try to start a thread, and kill it with it's opening!


----------



## eli.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby~Braatens~Mama* 







I feel this way too... worse is when I try to start a thread, and kill it with it's opening!

I hear that!
& no, you didn't kill this thread either.....


----------



## peacelove&camping

so you mean it's not that noone likes me?


----------



## moxygirl

deleted my post...

because even here I get ignored


----------



## rhiOrion

So how long does a thread have to be dead before it's *dead*?

When do threads get "closed" or locked or whatever? I know they can go on for years.

And I think the person who eventually kills this thread deserves a banned title, even if it's not April Fools


----------



## Katica

I admit I kill threads big time even if they've been going for a while.








Doesn't bother me much, I just feel bad for the OP.









Oh, and I think threads get locked after a new year has started and they get lost when too many others have been started and they are no longer on the front page.
but then again, I could be wrong..


----------



## Katica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby~Braatens~Mama* 







I feel this way too... worse is when I try to start a thread, and kill it with it's opening!


----------



## rabbitmum

Me too!


----------



## fierrbugg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bokonon* 
I'm a threadkiller all over the interwebz!











This is me too. Hey, should we get our own theme song? A version of Hall & Oates', Private Eyes perhaps? Or should we not bother, since the thread's going to get killed soon anyway?


----------



## MayLibertySprout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fierrbugg* 









This is me too. Hey, should we get our own theme song? A version of Hall & Oates', Private Eyes perhaps? Or should we not bother, since the thread's going to get killed soon anyway?


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittykat2481* 
Haha I will admit to scanning through to see if anyone quoted me lol. I thought I was so lame. Glad to know I'm not alone! lol

Do this ALMOST every time. Will probably do it here too.

I am also guilty of killing a thread just by posting it.







Im a trouble maker.


----------



## Katica

we have trouble keeping this thread going


----------



## Katica

I think I've killed this thread too


----------



## Dakota's Mom

No, we won't let it die.

Kathi


----------



## MayLibertySprout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dakota's Mom* 
No, we won't let it die.

Kathi


----------



## MadiMamacita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bunnyflakes* 
nooooooooooooooo!

Hey, i had that all caps, what is up with that?









this has happened to me too! What _is_ up with that?
And just to check, i typed this all in caps too


----------



## Carhootel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainyday* 
Ever feel like posting in a thread is likely to be the kiss of death for that thread? Ever find yourself looking at threads hoping to see that someone went







to one of _your_ posts and instead find yourself disappointed that a bunch of other people have posted after you and no one has even commented on what you said? Do you ever just feel like everyone must have you set to ignore because your posts seem like they're invisible to others?

I can't be the only one, so come on in!

omg, I feel that way all the time! so how a bit







to YOU


----------



## carrieb26

I'm a thread killer in other places. We'll see if it happens here, too!


----------



## zoesmom2009

Never fear the great thread mass murderer is here! This thread is dead. It's passed on! It is no more! It has ceased to be! It's expired and gone to meet it's maker!

It's a stiff! Bereft of life, it rests in peace!
It's metabolic processes are now history! It's off the twig!

It's kicked the bucket, it's shuffled off it's mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' choir invisibile!!


----------



## Steady101

I killed the original thread killers post. It had almost 1 million posts but was closed randomly one day right after I posted for being to big for the server.

I miss my old fellow thread killers.


----------



## HeliMom

Oh I am totally a invisible poster. The worst was when I started a thread about thinking I had PPD (I did) and I got 30 views and 0 replies.

Today was my first positive quote








So perhaps the curse has been lifted?


----------



## *jeanine*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeliMom* 
Oh I am totally a invisible poster. The worst was when I started a thread about thinking I had PPD (I did) and I got 30 views and 0 replies.

Today was my first positive quote








So perhaps the curse has been lifted?


----------



## CATPAT30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moxygirl* 
deleted my post...

because even here I get ignored










Oh i have done that! . I used to think i was the only one that felt this way. Mind you it was a different forum that i felt like no one ever wanted to say anything about me or my posts. I was banned because my BIL got a log in just to attack me and he was caught and banned, But then when i praised the Mod (who would get a lot of flack) i got Banned -pushaw. My biggest problem i think is that i would often post on REALLY OLD pretty much dead threads anyways. but even a smilie face reply would have been nice.


----------



## HeliMom

thanks Jeanine


----------



## fierrbugg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CATPAT30* 
I was banned because my BIL got a log in just to attack me and he was caught and banned, But then when i praised the Mod (who would get a lot of flack) i got Banned -pushaw.

Wow, your BIL sucks. Why are people so mean?

ETA: It's been close to 24 hours and I've killed the thread. Does that make me the ultimate thread killer? Do I get a cape?


----------



## ladymeag

I'm generally a thread-killer and/or invisi-poster. I haven't been here long enough to know yet!









Does anyone else wonder if they have just wound up "blocked" from people's individual views or something? It makes me worry that I said something wrong!


----------



## marinak1977

I'm here, I have a flu







, and I'm going to kill this thread.


----------



## ladymeag

I almost thought I had it! No one responded.

Flu sucks!


----------



## sapientia

I'm a thread killer big time. I have found where I belong...


----------



## ladymeag

It's funny how many of "us" there are - the internet is full of threads, though, and they must all die at some time!


----------



## marinak1977

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladymeag* 
It makes me worry that I said something wrong!











I tend to go over things in my head an worry about how I came across wrong.








Oh well... I will try again to kill this thread. And I still have a flu.


----------



## momtoTnT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marinak1977* 









I tend to go over things in my head an worry about how I came across wrong.










Me too.







I'm a shy introvert IRL and have a hard time making friends - I'm also not as crunchy as some here and wonder if my "mainstream tendencies" show through and turn people off....


----------



## Minxie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtoTnT* 
Me too.







I'm a shy introvert IRL and have a hard time making friends - I'm also not as crunchy as some here and wonder if my "mainstream tendencies" show through and turn people off....

Me, too, and to prove it, I shall now KILL THIS THREAD! Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha!

Signed,

The Evil Dr. Pork Chop (That's _Ms._ Evil Dr. Pork Chop to you!)


----------



## IndigoKoi

LOL- this thread is hilarious b/c this is how I always feel! I'm always asking myself... did I say something wrong?


----------



## tammyswanson

Ha, that sounds like me too. Also sound like me on my Facebook account, no one ever seems to comment on anything I post, even if it's on someone else's page. Am I too nice, maybe? I also seem to have 'friendships' that happens to all the time as well. Like over the years people I though were my 'best friends', I recently found out that they were always going out with everyone else we went to high school with, but they always made sure to not invite me. Sniff sniff! So now that I cut them all off, my so called 'best friend' is trying to be all buddy wuddy with me. Do you have to be a real witch to have friends or something? My cousin is really mean and snarky, and seems to have tons of 'friends' on FB. I just don't get it!


----------



## Black Orchid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marinak1977* 
I'm here, I have a flu







, and I'm going to kill this thread.









I have fifth disease right now and I'm definitely a thread killer. Even chatty threads, I tend to kill. I've been a member here since 2003 and it took me years to get my post count to 2000 because no one would respond to threads after I posted.

Die thread, die!!!


----------



## tri31

Ha! From the start my posts are usually thread killers. Happy to find you all.


----------



## momtoTnT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tammyswanson* 
. Do you have to be a real witch to have friends or something? My cousin is really mean and snarky, and seems to have tons of 'friends' on FB. I just don't get it!

Maybe your cousin and my cousin are one in the same







I can also relate to the comments on FB. It happens to me all the time...the worst is when I think I wrote something witty and funny and all you hear are crickets...LOL


----------



## Intoit

I too am a sure member of the thread killing club, very nice to meet you all!


----------



## Katie T

Wow! So glad I am not the only thread killer/ignored feeling person on here. I to get sad when I have posted and people ignore me. I in fact posted a post about not feeling the love here anymore and it was removed. My eyes teared up and I almost bid this place goodbye. Glad I didn't now I will just read what you wonderful ladies put and know I am not alone.


----------



## ladymeag

We are all over, apparently. Maybe this thread will never die because we're all here.  Something like the Thread Reapers Club.


----------



## belovedofbast

I kill threads all the time. In fact, I often type up a response and then delete it before posting because I don't want to kill a thread. That explains why my post count is so low...I just lurk.

I don't even have a signature because I post so rarely and figure nobody cares









This post might not even see the light of day!


----------



## gypsyhips26

can i join? i'm totally an invisible poster....its such a bummer rechecking & rechecking your threads to see if anyone has responded.... *sigh*


----------



## myjo

I've been laughing the whole time I've been reading this! I always thought there was something wrong with me because of all the thread carnage I leave in my wake!

This thread shall now die. Unless someone comes along and makes a liar out of me.


----------



## tammyswanson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtoTnT* 
Maybe your cousin and my cousin are one in the same







I can also relate to the comments on FB. It happens to me all the time...the worst is when I think I wrote something witty and funny and all you hear are crickets...LOL

Ha, could be! Though she's active in some church, so maybe her friends are just more tolerant than others, lol!

Maybe you don't hear anything after your witty comments because they are SO FUNNY that no one can top your rapier wit and sagacious grasp of reality. Either that or they're just jealous, lol!


----------



## tammyswanson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *belovedofbast* 
I kill threads all the time. In fact, I often type up a response and then delete it before posting because I don't want to kill a thread. That explains why my post count is so low...I just lurk.

I don't even have a signature because I post so rarely and figure nobody cares









This post might not even see the light of day!

I care, see I responded!


----------



## tammyswanson

Don't believe me? Just check any threads that I've commented on in my history, I just checked 5 of them and every single one was a Thread Killer, lol! So Ha ha, try to top that one! Probably more, but I didn't bother checking 'em, I'm Thread Killer Supreme Commander!


----------



## belovedofbast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tammyswanson* 
I'm Thread Killer Supreme Commander!

That's awesome!

I won't let you kill this thread!!


----------



## sapientia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gypsyhips26* 
can i join? i'm totally an invisible poster....its such a bummer rechecking & rechecking your threads to see if anyone has responded.... *sigh*

Me too! Or posting about something that you think is sure to get a conversation going and it's just...crickets.


----------



## WasabiMommi

Omigosh! This is me! I am newly pregnant and have millions of questions, comments and concerns and I feel utterly ignored sometimes!


----------



## marinak1977

the invisible flu lady is back to kill this thread.








Die thread die!!!!!
WasabiMommi congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## Tway

Oh, me too! Me too! I'm kinda new so I feel like I"m trying to fit in and don't always know how. Mind, I started one thread that got quite a few responses, and I thought "They like me! They really like me!".

You can take the girl out of high school...


----------



## gypsyhips26

You can take the girl out of high school...







[/QUOTE]

this is so me and I hated high school.....(and now the crickets.....







)


----------



## raksmama

May I join? I've killed quite a few threads.
Often I'll join a thread, one one responds to my post, then someone else also joins the thread and everyone responds with a "Welcome to this thread!"


----------



## raksmama

See! happened again!


----------



## onthemove

finally...I found where I belong!


----------



## **mom2one**

This totally where I belong too! I just gave up - it's like I can respond to a thread and get no response or acknowlegement that I even exist then someone can come along and post almost the same response and they get all kinds of responses! I am glad to know I am not the only one though!


----------



## tammyswanson

Maybe we should have a contest, and see how many of our own threads have no responses (your own response doesn't count, lol!).


----------



## tammyswanson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *belovedofbast* 
That's awesome!

I won't let you kill this thread!!









LOL! Ha, I gotta change my signature line now to Surpreme Thread Killer Commander, ha ha!


----------



## da-tamsta

I am not a known thread killer on mothering...but on some other sites and facebook. Yup. 'tis okay. That means I got the last word in!









NEXT?


----------



## Dmitrizmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infotechproximity9* 
Do you ever just feel like everyone must have you set to ignore because your posts seem like they're invisible to others

yes.


----------



## tammyswanson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da-tamsta* 
I am not a known thread killer on mothering...but on some other sites and facebook. Yup. 'tis okay. That means I got the last word in!









NEXT?

I love how you think! I enjoy getting the last word in, heh heh! Maybe we're thread killers because everyone reads our sagacious comments and are like, 'WOW, they're SO RIGHT! I may as well not even respond because of the brilliance of their comment would shadow anything else I could say!"


----------



## newmomroxi

Quote:

it's like I can respond to a thread and get no response or acknowlegement that I even exist then someone can come along and post almost the same response and they get all kinds of responses! I am glad to know I am not the only one though!
Yeah, I am a threadkiller sometimes but mostly I am the invisible poster. I am becoming more and more of a lurker b/c of it. Glad to know I'm not the only one to feel this way.

btw, jalilah, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Attached2Elijah

I'm definitely an invisable poster. I have been a member since 2004... was quite active until 2 years ago and then lost my computer for awhile (due to it crashing and just not having the resources to get a new or really a need to until this past winter) and have recently become somewhat active again.... but I guess because no one knows me anymore, they don't respond and thus, I am invisable. I posted a serious, urgent question last week and got precisely one answer... kind of bummed me out.


----------



## canadianhippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Attached2Elijah* 
I'm definitely an invisable poster. I have been a member since 2004... was quite active until 2 years ago and then lost my computer for awhile (due to it crashing and just not having the resources to get a new or really a need to until this past winter) and have recently become somewhat active again.... but I guess because no one knows me anymore, they don't respond and thus, I am invisable. I posted a serious, urgent question last week and got precisely one answer... kind of bummed me out.

i just posted on the cannabis mamas, been a little while and then saw your post on this thread, i didnt forget about you! go see what I said, its nice to have you back, dont feel like poop


----------



## Attached2Elijah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadianhippie* 
i just posted on the cannabis mamas, been a little while and then saw your post on this thread, i didnt forget about you! go see what I said, its nice to have you back, dont feel like poop

Aw Thanks Mama!







I posted on this one before I did on the cannabis one I think, lol... it seems to be getting better though. Maybe I'm too impatient, lol.


----------



## marinak1977

Wow, coming back to find that this thread died. I believe that means that Attached2Elijah gets a cape.
I'm going to give this thread CPR. I killed a number of threads recently so I'm feeling very invisible today.







Come back thread killer mamas


----------



## mommy2k&k

I seem to feel invisible a lot. Been on Mothering for several years and have been slowly trying to be more active. But a lot of time I just don.t know what to say. Anyone else got that problem?


----------



## Alyantavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mommy2k&k*
> 
> I seem to feel invisible a lot. Been on Mothering for several years and have been slowly trying to be more active. But a lot of time I just don.t know what to say. Anyone else got that problem?


Same here. And there's the always pleasant feeling of being completely ignored.


----------



## asraidevin

It's like I've found my people. (Now if no one replies to you on the thread killer tribe, you know it's not just you).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mommy2k&k*
> 
> I seem to feel invisible a lot. Been on Mothering for several years and have been slowly trying to be more active. But a lot of time I just don.t know what to say. Anyone else got that problem?


----------



## MayLibertySprout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asraidevin*
> 
> It's like I've found my people. (Now if no one replies to you on the thread killer tribe, you know it's not just you).
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mommy2k&k*
> 
> I seem to feel invisible a lot. Been on Mothering for several years and have been slowly trying to be more active. But a lot of time I just don.t know what to say. Anyone else got that problem?
Click to expand...

same here to you both!!


----------



## philomom

I thought we weren't supposed to have anymore of these "threadkiller" threads?


----------



## asraidevin

I think that should win an awars. Are we afraid to carry on?


----------



## Hykue

I just wanted to mention that many of you have made posts that have made me nod in agreement, or that have prompted me to respond, but I might not have directly referenced you. Now that I think about it, it's possible that other people are doing the same with my posts. I often make really long posts, and I think about what I'm putting in them for a while before I post. I think those are my problems - the posts are too long for busy mamas to read, and by the time I think out what I want to post everyone else is already finished with the thread. Also, perhaps, the things I say are considered useless.

I know in other forums the people that feel like thread-killers are often the ones who have really summed up all that can be said about a topic, in my opinion. They say everything I could think of to say (and better), and so I don't need to respond. I know at least a few of you on this thread are that same category for me.

I've also wondered if it might be my profile picture . . . I have been told it's disturbing . . . not my intent, but I suppose if that were the consensus it would scare people away.

Anyway, I'm glad this thread exists, it makes me feel better, especially because I can see how wrong you all are to be so insecure! And if you're all wrong (and I think you are), then I probably am too.


----------



## loomweaver

Hmmm, I remember these days.


----------



## esg

I'm a thread killer too!


----------



## CatsCradle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gal*
> 
> ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I bet I'm killing this thread as well.


Nah, I'll be the killer. Or, no one will quote me!

Btwn: Glad you posted this OP. Sometimes I come here and feel like a total alien (even though I've been posting here for four years and have now reached senior member status...awesome!). Like any other thing in life, however, I think that people make friends and contacts and tend to quote the people and friends that they are familiar with or who have the same philosophical stand.

I feel so random.


----------



## CatsCradle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hykue*
> 
> I just wanted to mention that many of you have made posts that have made me nod in agreement, or that have prompted me to respond, but I might not have directly referenced you. Now that I think about it, it's possible that other people are doing the same with my posts. I often make really long posts, and I think about what I'm putting in them for a while before I post. I think those are my problems - the posts are too long for busy mamas to read, and by the time I think out what I want to post everyone else is already finished with the thread. Also, perhaps, the things I say are considered useless.
> 
> I know in other forums the people that feel like thread-killers are often the ones who have really summed up all that can be said about a topic, in my opinion. They say everything I could think of to say (and better), and so I don't need to respond. I know at least a few of you on this thread are that same category for me.
> 
> I've also wondered if it might be my profile picture . . . I have been told it's disturbing . . . not my intent, but I suppose if that were the consensus it would scare people away.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad this thread exists, it makes me feel better, especially because I can see how wrong you all are to be so insecure! And if you're all wrong (and I think you are), then I probably am too.


I agree with all of this! By the way, your profile pic looks very Bacon-like and I can't put my finger on it. I have a tendency to be long-winded too. I come here a lot but I don't post with the frequency that others do. Usually when I post, it is something that I feel passionate about and I go on and on. I'm sure it either turns people off or they just don't have time.


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CatsCradle*
> 
> I agree with all of this! By the way, your profile pic looks very Bacon-like and I can't put my finger on it. I have a tendency to be long-winded too. I come here a lot but I don't post with the frequency that others do. *Usually when I post, it is something that I feel passionate about and I go on and on. I'm sure it either turns people off or they just don't have time.*


Yep, same here. I often feel like I should apologize for being too into something or for my writing being so long just in case.


----------



## purplemamaturtle5

Noooooo! I came to find this thread thinking that it is exactly fitting for me (lol) only to find that it "died" 2 months ago! Let's bring it back!!


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Posted. TK, that's me.


----------



## Viola

esg is a threadkiller!


----------



## asraidevin

I realize part of why I get ignored sometimes or kill threads is I often post on threads where I have strong opposing ideals to most of the posts. I get a little argumentative on-line.


----------



## philomom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asraidevin*
> 
> I realize part of why I get ignored sometimes or kill threads is I often post on threads where I have strong opposing ideals to most of the posts. I get a little argumentative on-line.


Yes, well.. I thought the idea of a forum is supposed to be an exchange of ideas. Instead, everyone comes online to find 40 people who agree with them and then they freak out when a couple don't.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhiOrion*
> 
> is anybody else actually a little scared to post on this thread for fear of killing it?


Yep. Lots of threads I enjoy following, but figure if I post it's all over :lol.

Seriously, it is amazing~ my post count. I am invisible, and and a serial threadkiller. I can only remeber one thread in my history here that I was truly *not* invisible, not counting my ddcs. It was the Creepy Grave thread started by Red and we ended up talking candy and treats while we were awaiting updates :lol.


----------



## njessirae

Hah! Well I recently quit lurking and joined this site, but I'm a chronic threadkiller as well, so I'm bringin' this one back, just to save someone else from that fate! Peace, y'all!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey can I join in on this thread?


----------



## trekkingirl

I once took a very long time going through about ten years back on an old Mothering article about eczema to help a mom who started an eczema thread. Then I took the time to type out the cliff notes version of the article. It was a lot of work and I was totally ignored! I couldn't believe it. I just couldn't bite my tongue on that one. I actually went back to thread and said hey I put a lot of time into helping you and you didn't even acknowledge me. I got a response after that....................


----------



## amydidit

One reason why I haven't been posting as much lately is because I was feeling completely ignored. It gets old after a while when you post and post and practically nothing is acknowledged.


----------



## amydidit

I rest my case.


----------



## Viola

Are you still in Azeroth?


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asraidevin*
> 
> I realize part of why I get ignored sometimes or kill threads is I often post on threads where I have strong opposing ideals to most of the posts. I get a little argumentative on-line.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philomom*
> 
> Yes, well.. I thought the idea of a forum is supposed to be an exchange of ideas. Instead, everyone comes online to find 40 people who agree with them and then they freak out when a couple don't.


I personally like opposing views, as long as they don't involve personal attacks on others. I have been on websites where opposing views were freely expressed, and I learned much about topics I had never heard of. Unfortunately, the one that did that the most, eventually degenerated into only one view being acceptable (consequence was being jumped on by others in the thread, mod censure, etc.). I left that place, eventually.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amydidit*
> 
> One reason why I haven't been posting as much lately is because I was feeling completely ignored. It gets old after a while when you post and post and practically nothing is acknowledged.


Ditto. I know that feeling *Very* well.


----------



## amydidit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viola*
> 
> Are you still in Azeroth?


When I can be, yes. But I'm not always able to be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A_Random_Phrase*
> 
> Ditto. I know that feeling *Very* well.


I am acknowledging you.  No seriously. It's nice to know someone understands how that feels.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Thanks. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amydidit*
> 
> When I can be, yes. But I'm not always able to be.
> 
> I am acknowledging you.  No seriously. It's nice to know someone understands how that feels.


----------



## Monkey's Mum

I'll join. Im pretty new to actually posting on this site but it is hard when it feels like the conversation ends with you.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkey's Mum*
> 
> I'll join. Im pretty new to actually posting on this site but it is hard when it feels like the conversation ends with you.


*Very* painful.


----------



## asraidevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweetmama26*
> 
> Hey can I join in on this thread?


sorry no, we are afraid you'll kill the conversation. Sorry needed to be said. Come in. Join us.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philomom*
> 
> Yes, well.. I thought the idea of a forum is supposed to be an exchange of ideas. Instead, everyone comes online to find 40 people who agree with them and then they freak out when a couple don't.


it would be nice, I like a good debate. But it is hard to be proven wrong. If someone proves me wong I go sulk.


----------



## trekkingirl

bump


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Just so you won't be the threadkiller, trekkingirl.


----------



## LLQ1011

Im going to put "I'll save you" in my signature. Im always a thread killer. It's a sacrafice we make for the Mothering community. We are so awesome!


----------



## trekkingirl

Oh my, I was almost the thread killer, THANKS!


----------



## trekkingirl

hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Viola

Keep trying!


----------



## crazyms

Ok I'm definitely a thread killer so lets hope i don't ruin this one as well!


----------



## trekkingirl

not today!


----------



## bmcneal

Can I join, too? I post a couple of threads every once and awhile, where I really would like someone else's opinion, suggestion, or just if someone ever feels the same, and end up with hundreds of views to the thread, and only a few responses. It really makes you feel crummy.


----------



## LLQ1011

I know it sucks


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Yep. It makes a person feel totally ignored - or ostracized.


----------



## Pookietooth

I am sorry to admit that I haven't read all the posts yet, and I am pretty sure that I've posted to this or a similar thread, but I just wanted to post that yeah, I am a thread killer and an invisible poster. And I am also a conversation killer and pretty much friendless these days IRL, so I'm wondering if it is me?


----------



## trekkingirl

me too. maybe we should be friends. I'm in Petaluma


----------



## trekkingirl

I did it again....


----------



## skycheattraffic

I'm more the invisible poster - maybe I just don't have anything relevant to say although I try. I think the biggest issue is that I'm not crunchy enough. But I follow my instincts, never let DD cry (ok so if I have to pee she may be upset for a minute) and do what works for us. I don't know. There seem to be some posters who take things too personally. If I post my parenting choices and they are different from the choices made by one of these mamas, they take it as me saying I'm a better parent and acting "superior". WTH?!
Ugh ok sorry to be a downer. Wonder if I just killed this thread


----------



## Nazsmum

I'm a thread killer & invisble poster. No joke


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

So, in a thread where all of us are thread killers, I wonder who will really be the last poster?


----------



## skycheattraffic

I thought I killed it when there was no reply for like a week







actually almost two!


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viola*
> 
> esg is a threadkiller!


I totally am. Just watch!


----------



## trekkingirl

never


----------



## Nazsmum

I have a thread that I'm the only one







Oh well.


----------



## heyxxmcfly

I seem to be invisible also -.-
I really like having conversations with people but it seems like the group that still is on here is quite tight knit.


----------



## trekkingirl

link your thread, I'll check it out


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyxxmcfly*
> 
> I seem to be invisible also -.-
> I really like having conversations with people but it seems like the group that still is on here is quite tight knit.


Very much, but there are a few here and there who will acknowledge someone outside of the group.


----------



## heyxxmcfly

That is true, I posted a help thread about my son and the squeaky floor and out of the TWO replies I got, they kind of made ne feel incredibly stupid :/ I'm not sure if that was the intention or not though.


----------



## Nazsmum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekkingirl*
> 
> link your thread, I'll check it out


If this was to me...thanks. I don't know if you want to take part. It is the Crunchy christian mamas...eveyone has left.


----------



## Nazsmum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyxxmcfly*
> 
> That is true, I posted a help thread about my son and the squeaky floor and out of the TWO replies I got, they kind of made ne feel incredibly stupid :/ I'm not sure if that was the intention or not though.


What happened?


----------



## heyxxmcfly

They all said "google squeaky floor fix." And one nice momma suggested a rug, which I hadn't thought of. But I was asking for advice other than just google something...


----------



## skycheattraffic

Oh yeah! I meant to comment on that, mcfly. Talk about unhelpful. That's like asking about nightweaning or carseat ideas and getting "google it"


----------



## heyxxmcfly

Pretty much. Currently I'm just being super Ninja-like and creeping out on my tippy toes around the squeaky spots.


----------



## skycheattraffic

My only thought was white noise but I see that's already implemented. I got nothing but hugs, ninja-mama!


----------



## trekkingirl

I'm Christian and semi crunchy, I would like that thread


----------



## Nazsmum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekkingirl*
> 
> I'm Christian and semi crunchy, I would like that thread


My computer is not working right??? Anyway come over...sprituality


----------



## glassesgirlnj

Since Roman Catholics are Christians, are you looking for Catholics to post in your thread also? Or just Protestant Christians? Sorry, I wasn't sure...


----------



## Nazsmum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glassesgirlnj*
> 
> Since Roman Catholics are Christians, are you looking for Catholics to post in your thread also? Or just Protestant Christians? Sorry, I wasn't sure...


ALL Christians are


----------



## Nazsmum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyxxmcfly*
> 
> They all said "google squeaky floor fix." And one nice momma suggested a rug, which I hadn't thought of. But I was asking for advice other than just google something...


That is just not right.







I'm going to look for the thread...


----------



## Pookietooth

talc can be a cheap fix for a squeaky floor.


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nazsmum*
> 
> My computer is not working right??? Anyway come over...sprituality:joy


I'll try to find you...


----------



## Matt's Mom in MT

I am truly the invisible poster. I've tried joining threads, following faithfully, commenting on everyone's posts, then nothing. Everyone else gets acknowledged and I get nothing. It makes me sad.


----------



## Nazsmum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt's Mom in MT*
> 
> I am truly the invisible poster. I've tried joining threads, following faithfully, commenting on everyone's posts, then nothing. Everyone else gets acknowledged and I get nothing. It makes me sad.


I know the feeling...


----------



## Matt's Mom in MT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nazsmum*
> 
> I know the feeling...


OMG!! I'm not actually invisible!!









Nazsmum you are officially my favorite person EVER!!


----------



## Nazsmum

Thanks!


----------



## trekkingirl

I feel like an invisible poster in real life lately. I need some friends. Seems like most of the AP moms in my area are snobby and judgemental.


----------



## fishywishy

I love that this thread exists...I am such a thread killer!








trekkingirl


----------



## Nazsmum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekkingirl*
> 
> I feel like an invisible poster in real life lately. I need some friends. Seems like most of the AP moms in my area are snobby and judgemental.


Why can't we all be friends?


----------



## Matt's Mom in MT

I definitely need some irl friends. But online friends would be nice too. In addition to invisible, I also feel isolated and alone. It sucks.


----------



## skycheattraffic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt's Mom in MT*
> 
> I definitely need some irl friends. But online friends would be nice too. In addition to invisible, I also feel isolated and alone. It sucks.










I know the feeling. And







also to any other mamas feeling the same. Anyone looking to chat, just pm me; my inbox is always open


----------



## heyxxmcfly

^^ I agree


----------



## trekkingirl

Naz I was talking about in my town, not on the internet. and I do consider MDC moms friends


----------



## Nazsmum

trekkingirl- I know. I can never understand people that are snobby and judgemental anywhere!


----------



## Pookietooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekkingirl*
> 
> I feel like an invisible poster in real life lately. I need some friends. Seems like most of the AP moms in my area are snobby and judgemental.


I do too! Only in my case there are no AP moms close by -- they all live in wealthier neighborhoods that we can't afford or in neighborhoods that we wouldn't feel safe in (and still probably couldn't afford, ironically, since Berkeley is not only expensive but also high crime, lol).


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt's Mom in MT*
> 
> I am truly the invisible poster. I've tried joining threads, following faithfully, commenting on everyone's posts, then nothing. Everyone else gets acknowledged and I get nothing. It makes me sad.


I felt like this many times, but it got a little better. Now, there are a few people who notice, but I don't post as much as I did a few years ago. I remember giving my opinion or advice on something I knew about, and being totally ignored. I don't think it's on purpose, though.

The thing is, Mothering forums is so huge that it is way easy to fall between the cracks. I guess this thread is a sort of "fall between the cracks people" thread.


----------



## trekkingirl

Pookie where do you live? I live in Petaluma but spend a lot of time in Marin county


----------



## Pookietooth

I am in East Richmond


----------



## trekkingirl

I could see that. Nice to have another bay area mama here!


----------



## Jennyanydots

Invisible poster here. I have almost stopped posting altogether now because its so disheartening to never get recognized! Maybe I'm just too bland, not showing any personality in my posts.


----------



## Nazsmum

Jennyanydot- welcome to the club


----------



## Matt's Mom in MT

Jennyanydot!


----------



## Jennyanydots

Haha, thanks! You guys are cracking me up


----------



## Matt's Mom in MT

Sometimes you have to use humor to keep from crying.


----------



## trekkingirl

hey Jenny


----------



## Jennyanydots

I agree, Matt's mom!

Hi trekkingirl!


----------



## heyxxmcfly

Hi Jenny! I really like your screen name. It kinda made me smile for some reason.


----------



## Jennyanydots

Thanks, heyxxmcfly! I can't take credit for creativity- it's from TS Eliot's Old Possum's Book of Practical Cats. I used to read those poems to my daughters


----------



## nomadia

This fits me perfectly!

I like to put a positive spin on the threads I've killed. I take it as my reply was so perfectly written and every argument so eloquently worded that no one else felt the need to contribute and left my post there in all it's glory.


----------



## skycheattraffic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nomadia*
> 
> This fits me perfectly!
> 
> I like to put a positive spin on the threads I've killed. I take it as my reply was so perfectly written and every argument so eloquently worded that no one else felt the need to contribute and left my post there in all it's glory.


Lol that must be exactly it







we are all simply too eloquent! Talk about making lemonade with a handful of lemons, you just cheered me right up!


----------



## Nazsmum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nomadia*
> 
> This fits me perfectly!
> 
> I like to put a positive spin on the threads I've killed. I take it as my reply was so perfectly written and every argument so eloquently worded that no one else felt the need to contribute and left my post there in all it's glory.


----------



## karika

*the thread was really killed lol*

I used to check on this thread when I checked in but it died


----------



## Nazsmum

MDC is a sad place these days :frown:


----------



## mamabearsoblessed

Seriously, I haven't posted in years it seems. I remember what an incredible place it used to be. Wow. Time marches on. <3


I did get a flutter of excitement when I saw the thread update. :joy


----------



## mamabearsoblessed

mamabearsoblessed said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *rhiOrion*
> 
> is anybody else actually a little scared to post on this thread for fear of killing it?
> 
> Yep. Lots of threads I enjoy following, but figure if I post it's all over :lol.
> Seriously, it is amazing~ my post count. I am invisible, and and a serial threadkiller. I can only remeber one thread in my history here that I was truly *not* invisible, not counting my ddcs. It was the Creepy Grave thread started by Red and we ended up talking candy and treats while we were awaiting updates :lol.


Does anyone remember that thread? Greatest ever in my history of mdc~ and that's a whole lotta history :lurk :laugh


----------



## mamabearsoblessed

Aaaaaand this is what invisible posters do... they quote themselves :grin:


----------



## contactmaya

So glad to know it isnt just me-I've lost track of the number of times I am the last person to post on a thread, just when the discussion is becoming really interesting it seems-everyone vanishes. I try not to take it personally.


----------



## saoirse2007

I am surprised to see it! My last 2 ddc s all wanted to move to fb. I came back to search for menopause 

Maybe a new direction for Mdc...lol


----------



## Nazsmum

Now whom killed MDC?? >


----------



## Turquesa

Nazsmum said:


> Now whom killed MDC?? >


Zuck did it.


----------



## Nazsmum

:duh You are so right! @Turquesa


----------



## Nazsmum

:duh You are so right! @Turquesa


----------



## Gamay

rainyday said:


> Ever feel like posting in a thread is likely to be the kiss of death for that thread? Ever find yourself looking at threads hoping to see that someone went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to one of _your_ posts and instead find yourself disappointed that a bunch of other people have posted after you and no one has even commented on what you said? Do you ever just feel like everyone must have you set to ignore because your posts seem like they're invisible to others?
> 
> I can't be the only one, so come on in!


This is a feeling I know quite well. 
Not from this forum, but quite generally from the world of forums. 
And I think it is normal to have this feeling sometimes.


----------

